# What hay has the highest demand this year???



## crhay (Jun 19, 2010)

It can be anywhere but looking at midwest, What would you say is the highest demand this year, in genral i'd say all hay because areound here everyone is plowin up hay to plant corn and beans. but whether its horse market or cattle, what is going to bring high prices?? Straight Timothy, Alfalfa, orchard, orchard/alfalfa what are you guys seeing?? Around my area it used to be Timothy, but now it seems like alot of people are raising it and alfalfa is bringing good money in horse market


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

Anythine with twine tied around it here. This going to be good for the hay producers. Sucks for the livestock guys.


----------



## Hayguy (Jun 4, 2008)

Anything that has not been rained on here!


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Good mixed hay sells the best for me.Alfalfa /Orchard mostly.Different cuttings and different ratios for different livestock.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Same here, have a hard time moving straight alfalfa, no problems moving alfalfa/OG. Like hayguy said, anything that hasn't been rained on five times will be worth something here hopefully.


----------



## Hayking (Jan 17, 2010)

In a couple weeks there will be some corn hay moving around here


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Hayking said:


> In a couple weeks there will be some corn hay moving around here


Corn hay???


----------



## Mike120 (May 4, 2009)

Yeah, guys down the road from me were rolling up their corn fields last weekend. The corn never got more than 2' high. Looked like they wrapped some of the bales for balage.


----------



## NCSteveH (Jun 30, 2009)

I think any quality hay will be worth it's weight in gold come Christmas time.


----------



## Hayking (Jan 17, 2010)

mlappin said:


> Corn hay???


 We would.like to have a 1000 round bales of it to help get through through this winter and then.sell what we don't need. I heard a couple.weeks ago they were baling in Texas Idk Where at but they were getting 60 per round bale for them. We baled some in 05 that were dried up with the cob still on them that insurance totaled out and was getting 65 a ton.then.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Wow, only year I can think of that corn was totaled out before harvest because of drought was in 74'. Dad started chopping in July on the sandy ground, Grandfather complained he got dizzy from all the trips around the field before the wagon was full. Some heavier ground was chopped in August. If I recall the story correctly it still made poor feed and shelled corn and bean meal had to be bought for supplements that winter.

He got done and the silo still wasn't near full, alot of guys didn't have crop insurance then and the phone was ringing from other farmers wondering if Dad wanted to chop their's and were willing to take anything Dad would offer before their crop totally burned up and was worthless.

Back then though hydrids weren't near as drought hardy and _everybody_ plowed then turned around and worked that several times until it was powder dry before planting.


----------



## Hayking (Jan 17, 2010)

A Guy called dad today And said insurance zeroed out one field So. I'm.gonna cut it Wed. Another Guy called just a little while ago and he's got 1400 acres he is gonna let insurance look at.


----------



## LeadFarmer (May 10, 2011)

haybaler101 said:


> Anythine with twine tied around it here. This going to be good for the hay producers. Sucks for the livestock guys.


It's the same way here.

Right now everyone wants straight alfalfa and bermuda hay.


----------



## crhay (Jun 19, 2010)

Yeahi was kinda thinking anything really that is nice is going to worth some good money this year, at least i hope.. I got another 40acres or so i need to reseed soon, was plaining on timothy this fall, but after how poor our tim fields were this year i'm not so sure


----------



## jdhayboy (Aug 20, 2010)

Same around here as well guys... Northwest side of houston. All the corn zeroed out and we are about 90% below normal hay production. We've made around 200 rounds and about 2000 squares... should be over 2000 rounds and 20,000 squares. It's super bad here.

Hayking, I was buying some praire hay out of Wagoner, OK but he's done cut me off saying he thinks he messed up and sold me to much because he doesn't think he will get another cutting this year. As far as buying round bales in texas to feed cattle you can just about forget about it. There's guys selling 4x5 rounds of bermuda for $90 and that is picked up at there place. There's cheaper hay out there but its tough to get your hands on. If you really need some hay I may be able to help you get some out of arkansas, if you can find the trucks to haul them. I have a good connection right outside Little Rock. That hay is goin anywhere from $30-$40. Send me a message if you need any help.


----------



## tnwalkingred (Jun 8, 2010)

Here in middle TN anything that is weed free and not too stemy will sell in a small square. I was getting 3.00 a bale out of field for just mixed grass (fescue and hop clover) earlier in the year and could have sold 5000 if I had them. We have been blessed with lots of rain so round bales are very plentiful. Most are selling between 25.00-30.00 a bale. If any of you guys in Texas need round bales and can provide the truck just holler at me and we can load you up.

Kyle


----------



## crhay (Jun 19, 2010)

Whats the lastest in Texas? Word is through some hay guys that round bales up to $100 bucks a bale down there!!! Thats flat out crazy, is it that bad??


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Depends on the hay, when we actually still had a hay market up here and depending on the weight of the bales, I was getting $100+ sometimes per bale. Course that was good hay, made right, and stored inside so it never seen a drop of rain, and we still had a hay market then.


----------



## JB1023 (Feb 22, 2011)

I live in south central tx and it is plum devastating. Dry brown grass and dirt is perty much it. Many of the smaller farmers and ranchers are selling out do to high feed and hay prices with no rain predicted in the near future. Its nice to be selling that hay for 100 dollar a bale but it really sucks to be paying for it and to be in this position. Hopefully we get some relief soon and can make a cut by summers end.


----------



## Hayking (Jan 17, 2010)

We have been selling corn hay for 90 per ton and we baled some Milo Just the other day for a neighbor and it tested 3400 ppm on the nitrates and the protein came back at 14% he asked one Guy 145 per ton for the stuff I couldn't believe it.We sold some Alfalfa the other day in round bakes for 170 per bale which Is pretty cheap but it went to one of our regular customers the hay weighed 2200 it was pretty and green when we pulled them out of the stack They had been setting for two weeks Its basically clipping just wrong time of year for them.


----------



## aaron (Aug 16, 2011)

I always check out the stocks on crops before planting. The only app for my phone that works and is free is top crop.

Here's the link: Top Crop App - Crop Stocks in Real Time


----------



## LeadFarmer (May 10, 2011)

Demand hasn't changed for Alfalfa hay around here. We are still taking ours to the local cattle yard for $220 a ton, large squares.

We have had offers from an export outfit for $220, THEY bale it. Damn good deal, we did business with them earlier in our season.


----------

